# Lookout below.....



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

It was a mere few weeks ago and I didn't even see this slope coming. Now it appears to be a virtual cliff.

I was cruising along buying up NC's like there was no tomorrow then it happened. As you all know I jumped on a friends order and it has caused me to redirect my sites.

Here's the quick reminder of my share. 









I've done extensive research and feel ready to venture out on my own. I've made contact and am crafting an order this afternoon and I will be placing it tonight. Needless to say it incorporates the wisdom from you guys. I can't thank this place enough for all that I've learned. I'll let everyone know the choice once its finalized. Any words of advice before I officially slide would be appreciated as there are some nerves associated with the process.uke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice John and look forward to your choice once it's finalized. As for any words of advice, don't forget to type in your address before you hit the submit button to the order. Haha just kidding, you'll be fine and within a week or two you'll have the fine selection of sticks at your door step.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Nice John and look forward to your choice once it's finalized. As for any words of advice, don't forget to type in your address before you hit the submit button to the order. Haha just kidding, you'll be fine and within a week or two you'll have the fine selection of sticks at your door step.


Thanks for the support David and I think I remembered putting in my addy.:wink:
Its official I've pulled the trigger. :beerchug:So here's the order. I felt the way to go was to sample some of the steady's around here and make sure this noob humbly starts finding my way.

3 - CoRo
3 - HdM Epi #2 (Bull 60 rh in this one eh)
3 - HU Mag 46 Tubos
2 - Party shorts (Tony, don't worry the cab won't be far behind)
2 - SCdlH El Principe
2 - BPC
2 - RASCC
1 - RASS

Thanks again to all you guys for the help. Fingers crossed that my birdy lands safely. Then my thought will flow.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow wow def a very good and well rounded list! Mmmm Cohiba Robustos! Lol. Def let us know when they land and we'll expect pictures as well!! Congrats on your very own first order!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Thanks for the support David and I think I remembered putting in my addy.:wink:
> Its official I've pulled the trigger. :beerchug:So here's the order. I felt the way to go was to sample some of the steady's around here and make sure this noob humbly starts finding my way.
> 
> 3 - CoRo
> ...


:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

My birdie is in the air... lane:

And now the wait with fingers crossedopcorn:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Will more than likely land the end of next week John. Especially with Monday being a holiday here in the States.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Will more than likely land the end of next week John. Especially with Monday being a holiday here in the States.


I'll be patient as I think it may slide into the following week. I thought it would take flight earlier in the week but so be it.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

OK guys I am compelled to voice my general discomfort.uke:
While many of you know I have received my first cc order. However what you may not recall is it was the second order that i placed. This order is coming from a different vendor and it shipped on Sept 1st. It's really trying my patience as I'm just getting started in the cc direction and it would really take the wind out of my sales if it gets snagged.:sad:

It will be 4 weeks come mid week but I just hope it comes tomorrow.:dunno:
I say that every day now. Fingers crossed ray:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

hope everything works out for you John. if it were me and almost 4 weeks I'd be killing myself worrying about it


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> hope everything works out for you John. if it were me and almost 4 weeks I'd be killing myself worrying about it


Kyle thanks and the tough part is there is nothing to do at this point just sit and wait. Just tryng to stay positive and hopefully I will have good news to report very soon.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Good luck bro hope it all works out. Im worried about when I move back from germany in Nov that my orders will end up missing too... or even worse a fake site. Cant wait to see what happens bro... Im praying for your good fortunes!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

John - Fantastic choices - hope everything turns out - looking forward to the pics


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Speaking from experience, shipments can take a long time to land. I had an instance a few months back where my package took almost 6 weeks to get to me. It's very hard to remain patient, but give it a little more time and hopefully it will work out!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

John,

Here's one you won't have to wait weeks on:

DC# 0311 0240 0001 7586 7056.

Enjoy!

Bob


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

bpegler said:


> John,
> 
> Here's one you won't have to wait weeks on:
> 
> ...


Uh oh! Way to go Bob! Great gesture. Can't wait to see what you hit him with...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> John,
> 
> Here's one you won't have to wait weeks on:
> 
> ...


Bob, I am humbled. I already consider your opinions/guidance instrumental in my cc journey. Now it will be taken to a new level. This will definitely help my patience on the birdie.

Thank you my friend and I truly appreciate this exciting twist in my journey that you are creating for me. I only hope I can add value and entertain similar to Mike(Tritones). I'm feeling some pressure as he has done an outstanding job with the reviews from your fun pack thus far. Well not too much pressure as you have mentioned recently discussing cigars is why we're here.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Bob, I am humbled. I already consider your opinions/guidance instrumental in my cc journey. Now it will be taken to a new level. This will definitely help my patience on the birdie.
> 
> Thank you my friend and I truly appreciate this exciting twist in my journey that you are creating for me. I only hope I can add value and entertain similar to Mike(Tritones). I'm feeling some pressure as he has done an outstanding job with the reviews from your fun pack thus far. Well not too much pressure as you have mentioned recently discussing cigars is why we're here.


Well that will sure make the wait easier John - LOL!! Very nice Bob!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey John, not to bring up a possibly sore subject but any news on the lost birdie? hoping everything works out for you, I couldn't imagine what you've been going through


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> Hey John, not to bring up a possibly sore subject but any news on the lost birdie? hoping everything works out for you, I couldn't imagine what you've been going through


No worries Kyle and thanks for asking. They have not landed yet. However I've been in contact with the vendor and they wanted to wait until next week to reship. The plan was to get my hands on the sampler I put together to determine which box purchases to make but I've already done that through another vendor plus Bob's sampler has been an awesome distraction.

When you enter this forum one bit of advice you hear often is have patience. I'm taking that advice right now.:mrgreen:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

well it's great that you're in good spirits about it and understand that these sort of things happen. we gotta meet up and herf again sometime. I know that Holts has a Tatuaje event on the 21st that I'm trying to get to


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope it works out for you. new to this part of the forum and been reading alot here and on google. Seems like shipping is one of the weird parts of the process, i read some places people get their cigars in a week and others take over a month when coming from the same vendor. 

Reminds of the patience is a virtue quote, unfortunately for me thats one i dont have.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I had to dig up my old thread about my first buy, which originally shipped over 2 months ago, because as incredible as it sounds the order just arrived!!!! :amen:
Yes as most of you know I have ordered and received my 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th(still in the air) orders.

The original shipment was never found but here's the reship and everything is in great shape. I'm pumped up and yes those are 3 CoRo's front and center. The ERDM Choix Supremes where added by the vendor.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> I had to dig up my old thread about my first buy, which originally shipped over 2 months ago, because as incredible as it sounds the order just arrived!!!! :amen:
> Yes as most of you know I have ordered and received my 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th(still in the air) orders.
> 
> The original shipment was never found but here's the reship and everything is in great shape. I'm pumped up and yes those are 3 CoRo's front and center. The ERDM Choix Supremes where added by the vendor.


The second pick which doesn't seem to want to cooperate is a 3 pack of HdM Epi #2's ibn tubes and a H Upmann Magnum 46 Tubos. I'll try the pic again later


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

About time!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul. :tu


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

glad to hear that everything worked out in the long haul. enjoy your spoils John



jdfutureman said:


> I had to dig up my old thread about my first buy, which originally shipped over 2 months ago, because as incredible as it sounds the order just arrived!!!! :amen:
> Yes as most of you know I have ordered and received my 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th(still in the air) orders.
> 
> The original shipment was never found but here's the reship and everything is in great shape. I'm pumped up and yes those are 3 CoRo's front and center. The ERDM Choix Supremes where added by the vendor.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice choices! Alot of those, I've never tried. Enjoy...


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The ERDM CS are great in the morning with coffee.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. The ERDMs were actually added for all the troubles. I don't smoke many cigars with breakfast but I May have to start. :biggrin:


----------

